# So, What Have You Got?



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Well my time here for the past 6 weeks or so has been a real education! I now know what a â€˜ploprofâ€™ is (and at Â£4K for a goodâ€™un Iâ€™ll never own one!). I know that JonW & JoT have a fantastic collections and that I want (no NEED) Toshiâ€™s collection of DOXAâ€™s.

So for my 50th post the burning question I have for you guyâ€™s is "Well what have you got?â€

I wouldnâ€™t expect you would want to say exactly what, but I am interested in how many of each brand â€" x 6 Omega, x 15 Seiko etcâ€¦

As for me, well my collection has doubled since joining which works out roughly one a week!

Iâ€™ve got:

1 x Favre Leuba Seaking -1958

1 x Omega 267 - 1958

1 x Longines Conquest Auto 290 â€" 1960â€™s

2 x Seiko 6139 6000 Pepsi Chrono â€" 1973 & 1976

1 x Animal W001 - 1991

1 x Swatch Irony Chrono â€" 2001

1 x Omega Seamaster 300 Professional Auto â€" 2003

1 x Alpha (Omaga 300 Prof replica) - 2008

1 x Seiko SKZ211 Atlas (currently being Strange_tooâ€™d) â€" 2008

Oh yeh, and a fake Rolex which is kind of interesting and will ask about again sometimeâ€¦

I donâ€™t intend to add many more to my little collection







apart from one or two â€˜grailsâ€™ but thatâ€™s going to take some time unless I sell a few (push) bikes  !!!

Cheers and have a great weekend all


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Poljot Aviator III

Seiko Strange_too Plobullet

Seiko Strange_too ********* (Howard Hasn't named it yet)

Dievas Mesopelparaletic

2 x Ray Psedo Rhula

3 x Vostoks

Orange Monster (other has gone today)

Casio Edifice

Black Monster

Ray Orange face SBS Diver

Ray Yellow face diver


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice watches you have there! As for me:

- Anonimo Millemetri

- Breitling Avenger Chronograph

- Breitling Steelfish

- Omega Aqua Terra 2503.50 (out on loan)

- Omega SMP 2255.80

- Omega Speedy '57 Re-Edition

- Seiko Marine Master (incoming)

- Seiko Tuna Can, SBBN007


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Modded Seiko Bullet (black chapter ring instead of the red/white one)

Seiko Atlas white dial

Seiko flightmaster black dial

Croton pro diver auto

Blandford pro diver

Pvd Kronos

Alpha subby

Alpha grenade

Alpha po

Momentum M1 yellow dial

Huntana vintage manual wind


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

i don't have many but I do have

Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time

Sicura 25 Jewel Auto

Tissot PR100X Quartz Chrono Alarm

Casio G Shock (on loan to me dad)

Cheapo orange Esprit thing (gig watch)

Roamer handwound

and one more under construction (all to be revealed shortly!)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't wait to see Mach's list









Rich


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dont think theres enough time in the day for mac to do it!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Keeping it to under ten these days









Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Day/Date

Omega Seamaster GMT (White)

Stowa Marine Original

Sinn 103 Sa Hd Handwound

Zeno 300m diver (Orange)

Marathon SAR

Seiko SKXA35

CWC RN Diver

Casio G-Shock (Gulfman)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

at the moment i have

3 seiko's

1 citizen

1 vostok

2 lip's (one incoming)

1 alpha

3 sekondas

1 rotary

1 omega

1 garard

1 origo

1 seawatch

4 other random and unspeakable(2 of which are blatant fakes)

1 raymond wiel

im sure theres some ive left out . ive got some crap in my collection still but, i know have quite a respectable top tray in my watch box.


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

>I donâ€™t intend to add many more to my little collection

Hands up everyone who's ever said that!









Omega chronostop

early Heuer Diver (the ones I think that Monin made for Heuer?)

Vintage Heuer automatic (1950's)

Couple of Poljots

Oriosa chrono

O&W 401

Couple of Alphas (which may not stay long)

196o's Fortis Spacematic

..and a couple of others


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Vintage Omegas and a vintage Seiko.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

In alphabetical order









Bathys 100 Fathom

Baylor Diver

Benrus Ultra-Deep

Citizen Chronometer 'The Citizen'

Cyma Navystar

Enicar x 3 (Sherpa Jet, Sherpa Graph and Jet Graph)

Hamilton Diver

IWC Aquatimer x 3

IWC chronograph x 2

IWC Ocean 2000 x 2

LIP Nautic Ski

Omega Speedmaster x 4

Omega Seamaster x 7

O&W Diver

RLT 36 Nautilus

Rodania Waterman

Rolex Submariner

Seiko x 4 (SKX009, 6139 x 2, SQ100)

Sekonda

Wittnauer Geneve Automatic


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> In alphabetical order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and your address is?









Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > In alphabetical order
> ...


They aren't all kept there, and I do have deterrents


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Trimmed the collection right down.

Doxa 750T Sharkhunter (Whiteshark)

US Divers Aqua Lung

Bathys 100 fathom

Scubapro Ti

Seiko 300m Tuna Can

Seiko MM (just sold)

Glycine Airman SST 06 Pumpkin

+

The one I'd never be without.

Casio Super Illuminator Divers - the only watch I can tell the time with at night.









Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Seiko MM (just sold)












What happened?

Rich


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko MM (just sold)
> ...


Lovely watch, great presence, well finished and great weight but.......... didn't speak to me the way i expected







Someone asked me if I would sell so i agreed.

So the search goes on for another top row watch









Alasdair


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Seiko 6105-8000 with 8110 movement

BM

OM, both modded

Alpha thingy

Hanowa chrono

RLT Anniversary with red second hand

RLT 13 with silver second hand

and some money in the "watch account"


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


So if someone was to ask you about selling your Whiteshark?









Seriously though, I thought that would be a keeper for sure.

Rich


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


So did I when I got it but probably just not big enough. Couldn't fault the watch in anyway though. So now looking for the correct replacement.









Re the Whiteshark - do you want me to add your name to the list
















Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Re the Whiteshark - do you want me to add your name to the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...










but I don't believe you'll ever sell it

you're just playing games with my mind









Rich


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Around 50 LIP/SAM

Around 50 SWATCH

10 NAPPEY

8 ZAND

12 MATY

5 ELECTRA

4 SARDA

70 "advertisement" watches

Several marked BesanÃ§on or Haut Doubs

All these watches, except the Swatch of course, have been produced in the BesanÃ§on area.

Bertrand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> I can't wait to see Mach's list
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrteatime said:


> dont think theres enough time in the day for mac to do it!


I used to have a list on my laptop but I forgot to transfer it when I got the desk top









I`ll try and do a new list tomorrow of the approx 165 watches I presently own


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to see Mach's list
> ...
























- have you been cutting down?









Alasdair


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I've just looked in the safe and I've found a few more Seiko's.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> I've just looked in the safe and I've found a few more Seiko's.


aint got one of these in there have you?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

strange_too said:


> I've just looked in the safe and I've found a few more Seiko's.












seriously guys, this is a sickness.









Rich


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Waaaaay to many to list all so, I'll just list tuning fork watches since they are one of my passions.

7-Accutron 214's

24- Accutron 218's

3- Accutron 219's

1- Accutron 224

2-Univeral Geneve

3- Omega f300

2-Allegro

1-Certina Centronic

1-Eterna Sonic

2- Movado

2- Tissot Tissonic

1-Titus

1-Zenith

1- Longines

You can tell I'm a retired widower and don't need to explain to a 710. (also I'm spending the kids inheritance)


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

strange_too said:


> I've just looked in the safe and I've found a few more Seiko's.












Sounds like they were lurking at the back together plotting against the Omegas.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

For some reason all mine are either discontinued or limited editions, except two. I'm currently at about fifteen...three RLTs, two Omegas, Movado/Glycine/Bulova/Hamilton autos, a couple Russians, an old Timex from Knut, and some other stuff.

But, this is the one I will never, ever, ever, ever part withâ€¦

*Austin Powers C Watch*


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

SharkBike said:


>


Yeah Baby! Yeah.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> aint got one of these in there have you?


If I had Shawn, you could have it, but unfortunately I haven't.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> In alphabetical order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smoke, and I thought I was bad....what an amazing collection


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Not a lot at the moment but then again I tend to stick to my Seiko's....

1 Seiko 6309 7040, 1978

2 Seiko Scuba Diver orange faced 2 years old

3 aquaLung processional 500 meter divers 3 years old

4 Vintage Seconda (don't know how old or model) about 1970's ish

5 Atlantic Worldmaster 25 jewel mid 80's ish

6 Seiko 5 military new

7 Timex expedition duel analogue and digital 90's

8 Nike digital (funny kinda shape) early 2000

9 Omega seamaster 5 years old

10 Luminox (not sure of age since bought from brother) Military diver

Thats it for now, birthday soon so who knows!

Andy


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Pretty sure they are all here: http://www.tertius.me.uk/watches.html


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Let's see...

3 x Vostok Amphibia

2 x Seiko 5

Certina Argonaut 220

Poljot Strela re-issue

50's Omega Seamaster

2x Volna

2x Sekonda 'Starburst' (Slava)

Sekonda Alarm

Poljot Deluxe 23j

Raketa 24hr

Timex Helix

Sekonda 17j

Sekonda 18j

Montine 21j

Aquatimer 30atmos

Timex pinpallet

I think that's about it at the moment...


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Omegas,

F300 - De Ville

Seamaster - 200 professional

Geneves x2

Bumper

Constellation megaquartz 32KHz

Timex,

Electrics x lots

Emerson Fittipaldi

Titanium quartz diver x2

Time Zone

Divers 200ft

Seiko 5s

Dress

Yaos x2

Mondaine divers

Tara divers

Protrek x2

Swatch Irony chronograph

Tissot PRS chronograph

Vintage,

Britix

Bentima

Ingersoll Sports

Germinal

Radio Controlled

Casios

Paul D


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> Omegas,
> 
> F300 - De Ville
> 
> ...


Own a jewelers by any chance?

Andy


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Omega Seamaster pro (Bond)

Omega Planet Ocean

Rolex Day-Date

Vostok (Boctok)1943

Citizen 200m diver

Citizen 7? like the Day-Date only more accurate!

Seiko Spirit SCVS003

Hamilton Neilsen (circa 1953)

Accurist quartz dress watch

Skagen quartz

Marathon field watch

Ball Fireman


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

OK deep breath everyone.

*Omegas*

Speedmaster x 5

Speedsonic

Seamaster x 6

GenevÃ© x 4

Constellation

*Seiko's*

Spirit

6138 x 2

6139 x 2

Sportsmatic

6105

*Tissot's*

Seastar Navigator

Tissonic

And then a load of one offs

Wakmann 7734

Zenith XL-Tronic

Damasko DA36

Kienzle Atlantis Mechanique

Rone hand wound

Lemania 1341

PRS-18a

Rado Voyager

Swiss Army 9 G 600

Dievas Mesapalagic

Girard Perregaux Hi-Beat chronograph

And a few others I can't remember including watches for biking etc. I might have forgotten some though







.

Just as well I've been having a cull this year as it could have been really embarrassing.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Currently at my upper limit of 10, though trying to sell a couple!!

Ocean7 LM-1 (2007)

Ocean7 G-2 (2008)

Breitling SuperOcean (2007)

Omega Seamaster De Villie (1963)

Seiko 6105-8110 (1976)

Seiko 6139-6005 (1972)

Poljot Strela (2007)

Alpha PO (????)

Kronos RN (????)

Casio DW-5600 (????)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

In the order i can remember them;

Stowa marine original

Stowa Antea(black no date)

Stowa Seatime(blue dial)

Stowa vintage square case

Seiko orange monster

Seiko Quartz perpetual calender

Seiko 5

2 x Adidas sports watches

Suunto observer

Alpha (radiomir hommage)

Alpha (SMP hommage)

Alpha (Sub GMT hommage)

Anonymous Panny hommage

Bathys 100 Fathoms

Casio G-shock

Rado Starliner

Omega Geneve dynamic

Oris Date pointer

2x Swatch irony chronos

2 x Swatch irony scubas

Swatch "Corto Maltese"

O&W mp2801

Lip Quartz chrono

Pierre lannier quartz

Citizen "Ecozilla" SS

Samson "open heart"

Dodgy fake R*l*x

PHEW!!

Paul


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Collection more than doubled in the last month (since signing up here );

Omega Seamaster GMT

Longines Dress Watch 4664-2

Sector ADV5000 quartz

Excalibur Quartz

Accutron VX200

O&W M4

Oris F1 Williams Day Date

Seiko SND253

Citizen Promaster Diver

Seiko Black Monster

Probably going to cap the collection at 12 and rotate...yeah right


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Lots and lots...too many, really. Nothing too expenisve, but they include:

5 x Seiko

5 x RLT (36, 69, 15, 28, 16)

6 X Orient

5 x Tissot

1 x Seagull chrono

1 x Revue Thommen Chrono

1 x Poljot Superthin

1 x Vintage Doxa

2 x Trias

1 x Fortis Truline

1 x Technos Goldshield

2 x Alpha Explorers

Plus a few odds and ends which are not of any interest

Rob


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice to see post 51 wasnt in the sales forum Stu.

as for me approx 6xrlt and 200x


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

pg tips said:


> nice to see post 51 wasnt in the sales forum Stu.
> 
> as for me approx 6xrlt and 200x


Thanks Paul. Nothing to sell just a couple of grails to add but I'll have to wait for quite a while for them me thinks 

Cheers.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

oris tt1 black face

seiko chronograph x2

seiko automatic

pulsar (my dads retirement watch)

maurice lacroix

casio edifice

casio duro diver

old accurist

fossil

addidas

festina


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 3 x Vostok Amphibia
> 
> ...


Ooops! Forgot the Alpha Explorer...


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi everyone new to the forum but have been a watch nut for a while. Here's my collection in order of their arrival:

Omega Seamaster

Sinn 103

Breitling Chronomatic LE 24 hour watch

Ikepod Hemipode

RLT 13 one handed watch

Jaeger Le Coultre Gran Sport Duo

And my latest arrival just last week an RLT 42 Navigator. What a great looking and value watch by the way and wearing it today


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

OK updated list

OM

BM both modded

RLT 13 with second hand

Hanowa Chrono in orange

CWC RN Diver quartz non-dated

CWC 70's chrono remake

and one to come later....


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Ouch. Can't even compare.

Omega SMP mid-size

Omega Speedmaster Broadarrow Chrono

RGM big pilot

Orfina MKII

Schwarz-Etienne Routemaster

GP vintage king

Zeno mid-size classic pilot

Tissot PR30

...and watch this space.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nearly one for each day.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not a lot left at the minute









Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Modded Seiko Bullet (black chapter ring instead of the red/white one)
> 
> Seiko Atlas white dial
> 
> ...


Just a couple of changes. The Huntana is now on another family member's wrist, and I now own an orange monster.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

justin tt1 said:


> oris tt1 black face
> 
> seiko chronograph x2
> 
> ...


forgot to add-

kenneth cole chronograph

swatch aquachrono

festina divers

and have just bought-

seiko sawtooth

alpha daytona


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Current crop is:

*Omega*

Speedmaster Pro Moon Watch

Chronostop 145.007 - Seamaster - 865 Movement

Chronostop 145.009 - GenÃ©ve - 865 Movement

Omega De Ville Dynamic Cal. 565

*Seiko*

6309-7040

7002-7000

SKX700 Yao custom with SandY type mil dial

SKX700 Yao custom with SMP300 type mil dial

SKX700 Yao custom with Bund dial and Samurai hands, bezel from a Tuna can

S800-0019 Quartz diver

Mil look auto 7s26-02JO (dunno if this is the model no. but it's on the back)

6139-7060 chrono

6138-0011 chrono

*MarcelloC *

Tridente GMT

*Citizen*

ProMaster Diver 8203

*Invicta*

9937 sub homage with Yao dial and hands

*Poljot*

Aviator black

*Traser*

SandY dial type traser quartz watch

*Vostok*

Amphibian Black face Mil dial Diver bezel

Copper faced mil style submariner type watch

*Bulova*

Accutron Astronaut 214 W/ Kreisler Coffin Link bracelet

*RLT*

RLT 36 No. 15 of 21









*Casio*








a whole bunch of digitals too many to list...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

chris l said:


> Nearly one for each day.


WOW







360 odd watches is a big collection 

In chronological order

- Seiko Alarm Chrono circa 1980

- Timex Expedition circa 1990

Then in 2007 I found _The Watch Forum_ and added ...

- Alpha Planet Ocean

- O&W Mirage III

- Alpha Seamaster

- O&W 3077 orange

- Omega Hour Vision (incoming)

Paul


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Theese worn in a sort of rotation

Martin

Anonimo Chronoscopio Summer Edition

Anonimo Pro 6001 GMT

Anonimo Wayfarer

Sinn 903 24hr HW

Sinn 142 st

Pam 24 sub

Anonimo Polluce

Anonimo Day Date

Breitling Chrono Avenger

Anonimo Militare 2004

Anonimo Millimetri

Ennebi Mictofo

IWC 3536

Airman 2000

Incoming Airman Le

On order Korsbeck ocean explorer # 2

On order Ennebi Fondale


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Right, here goes! (Sharp intake of breath!)

2 x Shanghai Chinese

Dobro Diver

Pronto WWII

2x Cordura Seagull Diver

2x Zim Russian

Micronic Chinese

Rado Green Horse

Seiko Sportsmatic

Trias Diver

Chronograph Suisse

2x Favre Leuba

24 Hour Quartz

Vintage Poljot Sturmanskie

Smiths Empire

Customtime Diver

Rado Starliner

Casio G-Shock

O&W Custom

Roamer Stingray Chrono

German Saxon

Pagol Pagomatic

Zenith Pilot

Russian Komandirskie

Benrus Military Style

Vostok Diver

Rexory

Globa Sport

Vintage Leonidas

Seiko 6309-7049

Serenity Diver

Vintage Ricoh

Sekonda 21 Jewel

Pulsar Chrono

Seiko Actus

Montdor Diver

Frederique Constant Quartz

Raketa Manual Wind

Poljot Sturmanskie Chrono

Citizen 7

Citizen Diver

RLT 20

Reflex Quartz

Orion Calendar

Tressa Ultra Flat

Lanco Waterproof

Seiko 7T32-7C60

Mortima Diver

Lanco Popular 40 Jewel

Timex Tank

Pelex 17 Jewel

Vintage Joel

Innovative Time Diver

Vintage 1959 Strela

Citizen Chronograph

Diantus

Seiko Lordmatic

2 x Benrus Selfwinding

Timex Diver-Style

Everite King

Sekonda Quartz With Canteen Crown

Zenith Transitional 1916

Elgin Dress

Timex Manual Wind

Orion Russian Tank

Ingersoll Stone

Citizen New Master

Vintage Casio SW-100

Marti Auto

Unknown Vintage

Services Aerist

Rensie Waterproof

Sekonda Ultra Slim

Avia Quartz Diver

Services Pocket Watch

I now need a lie down!

Mark


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

IWC Ingenieur

Breitling Chrono Avenger

Bremont Alt-Z

Seiko Spring Drive.

and these


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Sparky said:


> Right, here goes! (Sharp intake of breath!)
> 
> 2 x Shanghai Chinese
> 
> ...










& double







 - I find it difficult keeping tabs on half a dozen watches!









Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

chris l said:


> Nearly one for each day.


Of the year.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not going to tell you, on the grounds that if my wife ever finds this forum I'll be in enough trouble already









Rich


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Toshi said:


> I'm not going to tell you, on the grounds that if my wife ever finds this forum I'll be in enough trouble already
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:lol:







You and me both mate


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Alpha GMT master

Alpha Submariner

Casio G-Shock

Citizen Auto

Molnia Railroad pocket watch

Mondaine classic

Oris Artelier Date

Oris Big Crown

Oris Full Steel Chronometer

Poljot Aviator

Poljot Secret Agent chronograph

Poljot Sunrise alarm

RLT17

Rotary Quartz diver style

Seiko 5 Auto

Sekonda Auto

Vostok classic

Zeno Aviator (Schild Auto)

I think that's it but to be honest I haven't a clue.

That last sentiment applies to much else in life too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

andythebrave said:


> I think that's it but to be honest I haven't a clue.
> 
> That last sentiment applies to much else in life too.


Luckily there`s a club for people with the same affliction


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

g10 (tried and trusty)

seiko yao a la strange_too (the fruit of hours endless perving over the internet)

6309-7049 (love those classic divers)

o & w mp2824 ( my first 'proper watch")

casio protrek (cheap travel watch)

an old sicura (love the dial)

an old omega (my mums wedding gift to my dad. watch lasted longer than the marriage. by about 30 years)

an old animal diver ( car boot special )

a broken swatch dive watch ( mm i really should throw this away sometime )

a cheap wristwatch with hebrew numerals ( belonged to my grandad)

mmm ... to make up for my lists shortcomings , here are a couple of others id like to get my mitts on:

o and w mirage mk iii

'professionals' porsche design pvd 7750 chrono or similar

seiko sumo

erm...and a radio controlled g-shock


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's it but to be honest I haven't a clue.
> ...


B****r, it's not a 17 it's a 30.

I definitely need to join that club.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

OK -

Vintage ie 40-50 years old (all manual wind except the Longines)

Longines Conquest Automatic, inherited from great-uncle

Omega, inherited from Dad

Cyma Navystar, inherited from Dad

Rolex Precision

Grandpa's pocket watch, make unknown !

21st Century (all auto except Nautica)

Nautica quartz

O&W M4

O&W Big Time (thanks tertius)

Invicta Diver (currently with Howard for tlc)

Alpha PO

LeScout Datejust

also a very old omega which appears to be beyond economic repair but we'll see...and, since other folk have admitted to the same, I do have a fake rolex knocking about somewhere which I got a while back as a private joke....hahaha...I don't wear it and have actually been contemplating throwing it in the Thames as a kind of statement. Oh dear...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Well my time here for the past 6 weeks or so has been a real education! I now know what a â€˜ploprofâ€™ is (and at Â£4K for a goodâ€™un Iâ€™ll never own one!). I know that JonW & JoT have a fantastic collections and that I want (no NEED) Toshiâ€™s collection of DOXAâ€™s.
> 
> So for my 50th post the burning question I have for you guyâ€™s is "Well what have you got?â€
> 
> ...


Thanks for your posts - a good read (although we're all still waiting for yours Mach  )

Can now add to this list one of my long-time grails and i didn't even need to sell a bike!...

1 x Doxa 750T Prof - 2007

Cheers Stu.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I feel like I'm in a swimming changing room full of men with donkey sized equipment. Well tentatively here it goes

O&W MP Auto

1970 Stowa Direct Read 'digital'

Accurist Quartz Chrono

Pulsar Quartz

Maserati Quartz Chrono that I got for my 15th birthday 11 years ago this month.

I feel so small


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Parabola said:


> I feel like I'm in a swimming changing room full of men with donkey sized equipment. Well tentatively here it goes
> 
> O&W MP Auto
> 
> ...


It's not the quantitiy or size, it's the pleasure


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I'm in a swimming changing room full of men with donkey sized equipment. Well tentatively here it goes
> ...


Not according to Cosmo... err not that I've ever read it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Thanks for your posts - a good read (although we're all still waiting for yours Mach  )


I started writing out the list but my arthritic fingers started to hurt half way through


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Some RLT's, some Seikos and a couple of others...

all the best

Jan


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure I'll be able to remember them all (not that I've got that many now) so here goes nothing







:

Mechanical:

Seiko monster - modified & not being worn at all







so I will be modifying it again & it will, hopefully, get worn - if not it will get sold!

Seiko 7002-7001 - totally original & staying that way (& on my wrist today as it happens







)

Seiko Black knight - mildly modified.

Seiko 6309/6306 hybrid - highly modified.

Seiko handwind dress watch.

Alpha Daytona chronograph (hand wind).

Ricoh Oceanmaster.

Vostok diver(ish) handwind but with screw down crown.

Quartz:

Pulsar 100m diver.

Precista 300m diver.

Seiko digital - beater.

Casio 100m digital - also a beater.

I think that's the lot (though I have the feeling that I've left one off the list!) as far as wearable watches go. I've got a couple more in "doing up/will sort out when I can be bothered" pile - but nothing major really.

If/when I sell my house & move in with Gillian I'm thinking about maybe getting another higher end watch ....... not sure what though. These are a few on my shortlist though - new Longines Conquest diver looks very nice, same applies to the Hamilton Khaki twin crown diver, I've always had a soft spot for the Oris BC3 & I've been thinking about Seiko's Marinemaster recently too. Had one of these before & liked it very much even if it did have problems (sticky bezel & off center bezel pip) that eventually made me part company with it







! If money were no object, & I could actually bring myself to do it, then I'd sell everything & get a stainless steel IWC Aquatimer.


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Only a small collection compared to some.

Rolex Airking

Marathon JSAR

Omega SMP

Omega Speedmaster MKIV

And incoming

MKII Stingray custom (in about 26 weeks)

Doxa Sub 750T Sharkhunter in the next couple of days

Jon


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I'm in a swimming changing room full of men with donkey sized equipment. Well tentatively here it goes
> ...


Really?







First time I hear.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I too feel *inferior*







 its not a huge collection but coming along...









Pulsar Quartz Alarm

Casio Speed Memory 100

Citizen Automatic

Accurist Chronograph White Face and Blue Bezel

Casio protrek triple sensor compass

Next Chronograph Square body

Citizen Military Eco Drive

Seiko 200m Automatic Divers black face (From RLT last month







)

Incoming

Seiko 5 blue military Automatic

Accurist All Terrain Chronograph Black dial

Full list with photos on my website


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice website and photos, Brian.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mac, I'd encourage you not to post a list here for security purposes.

Since I'm in Iraq and most of my collection is in safe deposit boxes, I'll post this pic from my SOTC '06 folder. For those of you who know me, you know that very few of these have left and the ones still with me apparently are breeding:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Need a watch-sitter?







:lol:


----------



## lorsban (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,

In case anyone's interested here's my modest collection:

Breitling Superocean black face

Rolex TT Datejust champagne dial

Breguet Type XX Titanium

G-Shock

Timex Ironman

Suunto HR Monitor

Coming Soon: Rolex Air King 114200 Silver dial

Sold/given away:

Casio MR-G Titanium

Omega Seamaster Mid-size

Tag Heuer Professional 2000 automatic

Kenneth Cole leather strapped rectagular watch

Broken/Lost:

Tag Heuer Formula One - early 90's model with blue rubber strap

Seiko Tachymeter

Oakley watch - with rubber strap (forgot which model)

I'm sure I've gotten some names wrong but that's basically it. I'm hoping that with the Rolex AK my collection will be complete (but who am I kidding?).

regards,

lorsban


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Mac, I'd encourage you not to post a list here for security purposes.
> 
> Since I'm in Iraq and most of my collection is in safe deposit boxes, I'll post this pic from my SOTC '06 folder. For those of you who know me, you know that very few of these have left and the ones still with me apparently are breeding:


Good idea Colin, I don`t want some low life b*stard getting ideas about my collection of British unjeweled pin-pallet watches, never mind the Alphas


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Seiko 5 (plain and dull, but tells the time).








Seiko Kinetic 'Sportura' Auto Relay (a heavy watch, with almost no lume; the wrist band is the best thing about it).








Seiko 7S26-0120 Automatic, 27 Jewels, 10 ATM (sometimes bears the legend 'S Wave'). I wear this - inexpensive - watch every day. In the 10 years or so that I've owned it, I have never had to look at the thing twice to tell what the time is. Styling (black face, white hands and indices, numbers marked only at 3,6,9 and 12, all with decent lume) is solidly in the 'sport' camp, but in an understated sort of way. It is light on the wrist, will take almost any kind of abuse and keeps good enough time for me. Best of all, it stands up on its own wristband at night, so it functions as a bedside timepiece. Any idea how great that is? Every couple of years I think, "Must get a new watch" and I look around and try stuff out and make mistakes (i.e. the bleeping Sportura) and then I go back to this. I am desperate to replace it - hence joining this forum - but the darn thing is as stubborn as a mule. It will not be denied. There it sits now, on my wrist, looking as great as ever. It's the story of the plain but nice girl who you keep returning to after failed love affairs with women who were unsuitably glamorous, more expensive and/or over-demanding.

Groan. I fear we may be wedded for life.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

You're being appropriately modest for a Brit Mac, you have a very nice collection. Not like a thief would know the difference between a Seiko and a Seikosha anyway - it's all loot to those heathens. TBH, I'm amazed that no bad guys have figured out that all one has to do is troll watch forums. They've already sorted out one High Value Target, which is why I don't ever use the "Doctors' Parking Lot" and drive the Landie. It's kitted out to look as if the only thing not visible is a .357


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Same for me Colin, most of my collection(s) lives in the basement of a very imposing building in the Sydney CBD. The basement has a 27tonne door, is fire, flood and theft resistant and an armed guard sits next to the door 24/7... behind a locked gate. Strangely the bank has never been robbed in all its years of business, and even if they got in who would know which of the thousands of boxes you would open before the cops got there... and lets face it, my stuff may well be the least exciting stuff in vault!


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Tag Heuer F1 Chrono (with the metal strap) circa 1993, I've had from new.

Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono (Brown face, with leather strap)

Graham Oxford (On black leather strap)

Orient Star WZ0131FD (Black face, power reserve on a brown Rios Croc strap also have the Bracelet)

Incoming

Orsa Monstrum Yellow dial on rubber strap (this week hopefully)

Oris Titan Diver (when Tesco vouchers get to Â£150, about Â£70 short at the mo'!)

I restrict myself to 4 or 5 at any one time.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

One new Alpha, that's had to be sent back to HK as it was gaining 20 minutes a day and a few old diving watches.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Same for me Colin, most of my collection(s) lives in the basement of a very imposing building in the Sydney CBD. The basement has a 27tonne door, is fire, flood and theft resistant and an armed guard sits next to the door 24/7... behind a locked gate.


.... and all for Jon's watch collection









Rich


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

squareleg said:


> Best of all, it stands up on its own wristband at night, so it functions as a bedside timepiece. Any idea how great that is?


I've recently discovered that peculiar pleasure, after buying a Di Modell Tornado and putting it on my O&W MP Auto


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> You're being appropriately modest for a Brit Mac, you have a very nice collection.


Thanks Colin, coming from a man with a collection as excellent as yours that is praise indeed











> Not like a thief would know the difference between a Seiko and a Seikosha anyway - it's all loot to those heathens.


I know what you mean, watches are just something small enough to stuff in a bag then sell off later











> TBH, I'm amazed that no bad guys have figured out that all one has to do is troll watch forums. They've already sorted out one High Value Target, which is why I don't ever use the "Doctors' Parking Lot" and drive the Landie. It's kitted out to look as if the only thing not visible is a .357


One of the reasons I gave up using the Lambo, that an the fact it wouldn`t fit in the garage


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Not to mention insurance and hourly service rates! Speaking of criminals...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Not to mention insurance and hourly service rates! Speaking of criminals...


In the words of Douglas Adams "Come the revolution, they`ll be (amongst) the first against the wall"


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, 90+ responses...

If you know a Timex Cult member you know we have been hoarding the things like crows or raccoons, so that doesn't really count.

Rather than list all the Helbros (4) Timex(40+) Vostok (3) Citizen (3)... I'll just show a picture of the current rotation of watches.

These get daily wear throughout the month. I gave up months ago on trying to keep it to just one watch per week.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Poljot Aviator III
> 
> Seiko Strange_too Plobullet
> 
> ...


****....out of these i have only got 2 left!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Poljot Aviator III
> ...


Which? :huh:

I bet at least one is orange or at least has an orange strap


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Caught me out here at work....I've got the memory of a dead goldfish so will probably miss out the most important ones! :lol:

Omega SMP Blue face

Omega SMP GMT White face

Omega Seamaster 120MF

Omega Seamaster 600

Omega X-33

Omega something else but I cannot remember :lol:

Breitling Aerospace SQ

Seiko RF bright thingy :huh:

Rotary manual windy mens old'un

Same as above but in Gold 

Oh poo.....getting harder now....

Er..

Rolex DJ TT vintage 1972

Rolex OQ TT vintage 1978

Rolex GMT2 SS on loan to me pending making my mind up :lol:

RLT Divers but the one with the 24hr bezel

JEEZ!! what else is there?

Um....

Omega Aqua Terra 42mm Co-Axial

Hasselblad branded GMT quartz special

Oh yeah!

Omega Dynamic Date x2

Omega Dynamic Chrono

A russian Chrono 3133

Some others....

This and that.....

A wajamacallit....

A thingymebob.....

Seriously....more but cannot for the life of me remember....

This is telling me I should sell some.....er....I going to wash my mouth out! :lol:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Keeping it to under ten these days
> 
> Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Day/Date
> 
> ...


Six gone from this list since February and a couple more have also come and gone in the meantime.

Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Day/Date

Omega Seamaster GMT (White)

Stowa Marine Original

Sinn 103 Sa Hd Handwound

Zeno 300m diver (Orange)

Marathon SAR

Seiko SKXA35 

CWC RN Diver

Casio G-Shock (Gulfman)

:huh:

I don't think I'll have more than three in the future.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

VinceR said:


> Nice watches you have there! As for me:
> 
> - Anonimo Millemetri
> 
> ...


Strangely enough this has changed a fair a bit! The Seiko MM came & went, as did the Breitling Chrono Avenger, the Anonimo was flipped, now I've:

- Breitling Steelfish

- Breitling Superocean

- Omega Aqua Terra 2503.50 (out on loan)

- Omega SMP 2255.80

- Omega Speedy '57 Re-Edition

- RGM 150 Grande Pilot

- Rolex 14060M Submariner

- Seiko Tuna Can, SBBN007

I'm sure it'll change again in the next few months!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Well my time here for the past 6 weeks or so has been a real education! I now know what a â€˜ploprofâ€™ is (and at Â£4K for a goodâ€™un Iâ€™ll never own one!). I know that JonW & JoT have a fantastic collections and that I want (no NEED) Toshiâ€™s collection of DOXAâ€™s.
> 
> So for my 50th post the burning question I have for you guyâ€™s is "Well what have you got?â€
> 
> ...


All the above is GONE  bar one!

Today:

Omega SMP300

Omega SM300 (incoming)

Omega Chrono-Quartz (incoming)

Omega Seamaster Chronometer (out-going)

Tudor E.A. 1500 17J (out-going)

IWC Electronic

Certina DS3

Certina 17J

Doxa SUB750T Professional

Doxa 17J

Casio Super Illuminator

Smiths Pocket

Smith Empire Pocket

H Samuel Silver Pocket

Kelton Lapel

But tomorrow is another day


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

I am quite new to this forum and new to watches but here is my collection. It is not big but I love those watches.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Omega Chrono-Quartz (incoming)


 

I didn't know that! Congrats, Stu!!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Omega Chrono-Quartz (incoming)
> ...


A loooooooog story which I'll tell about sometime but let's just say these words and you can fill the gaps for now...

...'non runner' ('shagged' perhaps is another way to describe it LOL)...'Mr.T'...'STS'...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Modded Seiko Bullet (black chapter ring instead of the red/white one)
> ...


I now have -

Seiko Flightmaster Black dial.

Seiko Bullet (modded)

Seiko Orange Monster

Divex Offshore 500

Marina Militare 44mm

Hanowa Swiss Military Chrono Orange dial

Alpha "PO".


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Just for laughs...

*Older stuff:*

Seiko 5s - some of these, but I gave my (late) Dad most of them.

A Sekonda

Some cheap thing (Lorus, I think) my Gran gave me for my 21st (she liked to look after the pennies).

*Bit more recent:*

Seiko Sportura Auto Relay

Seiko "Thingy" (same as an S-Wave, only without "S-Wave" written on the dial). My favourite watch. Can't live without it.

*Since meeting you lot:*

Oris Williams F1 Day Date

Alpha Exploder (really to see if I would like the real thing)

Zeno Explorer

Seiko 6139-7100 White Helmet

*Would Really Like To Try:*

Stowa Seatime (black dial)

-------

I could have lied...

8 X Omega

17 X Rolex

44 X Sinn

and whittling down my vintage PP collection...

...but hey.

:sleep1:

-------

I am a slave to the truth.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t actually own any watches, I`ve just been pretending I do & posting photos nicked off the net to fool you lot of sado watch nuts :tease: :rofl2:


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Well considering i joined here 2 months ago looking for advice on a new omega as my first 'real' watch, my plan went awry and now..

*Got*

Seiko Black Monster

Seiko Orange Monster

Vintage '58 Omega Seamaster (currently winging it's way to Roy for a service and new crystal)

*Want*

Seiko Bullet (modded with black chapter ring)

O&W MP Auto

Then i think i will be happy, less than half my intended budget spent and 5 good watches that will suit all occasions instead of 1 omega i'd be afraid to wear in case i dinged it.

But then again i like the look of the O&W mirage, which then led me to like the sinn 103 instead, oooh i think i'm a gonna.

Brighty


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t actually own any watches, I`ve just been pretending I do & posting photos nicked off the net to fool you lot of sado watch nuts :tease: :rofl2:


Oh dear, it looks like someone needs help from the PET team :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t actually own any watches, I`ve just been pretending I do & posting photos nicked off the net to fool you lot of sado watch nuts :tease: :rofl2:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

This lot










and a few more !!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Brighty said:


> Well considering i joined here 2 months ago looking for advice on a new omega as my first 'real' watch, my plan went awry and now..
> 
> *Got*
> 
> ...


Well, you have only been here a couple of months, but I thought you'd have realised by now it can't / won't stop there :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> This lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

